
The Anthropometric Detective and His Racial Clues - Petiver
http://publicdomainreview.org/2016/02/24/the-anthropometric-detective-and-his-racial-clues/
======
fiatmoney
Ironically, we have subsequently determined that one can determine race by
fingerprint fairly well.

[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/ajpa.22869/abstra...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/ajpa.22869/abstract)

~~~
hackuser
Just reading the abstract, they talk about ancestry and say "Logistic
regression was used to classify individuals into groups." Also, I thought
conventional ideas of 'race' had little scientific basis. Does the study
really say anything about race or is it about ancestry?

~~~
Ftuuky
It's not about race but ancestry. Race has no scientific basis.

~~~
michaelbuddy
?? Keep dreaming.

